# File encoding feststellen



## seb332 (3. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit den Zeichensatz einer Textdatei (CSV Datei in meinem Fall) feststellen zu können.
Also genau das was das file Commando auf Unix/Linux erledigt (siehe file - Linux Command - Unix Command ). Gibt es da eine entsprechende Variante in Java? Konnte leider nichts finden.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Feb 2010)

Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht. Du kannst nur anhand von byte Pattern gut raten - ich glaub "file" macht es auch nur so.


----------



## fastjack (3. Feb 2010)

Sieh mal hier :

How to Determine Text File Encoding | CodeSnipers.com

und hier :

Internationalization (I18N) - How to detect what charater encoding a file is in


----------



## nocturne (3. Feb 2010)

Das FileReader-Objekt und der InputStreamReader haben beide die Methode "getEncoding()".


----------



## Gast2 (3. Feb 2010)

Die Funktionen geben nur aber nur das Encoding des jeweiligen Streams zurück - nicht das Encoding der Datei selber.


----------

